# Fall 2011 price list out



## Runningwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

Attached are the 2011 price lists from Luva Bella for Italian and California juices. 

View attachment 2011 luva price list.pdf


View attachment 2011 Mosto price fall.pdf


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 20, 2011)

great thanks


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2011)

How does it compare to last years pricing?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Tom I took a quick comparison. Everything is within three dollars of last year. Some are up and some down. If you added up all the prices for each year I bet they would average out to about the same number.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm surprised they have the pricing already. I'll have to start checking Consumers. Likely get 6 buckets again this fall. 4 Whites and 2 reds.


----------



## midwestwine (Jul 21, 2011)

Well because I lost all the frozen buckets I had aging from Midwest what size are the juice buckets


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 21, 2011)

The buckets we get are Regina and are 6 gallons each in good quality buckets.

Doug only 6, C'Mon, you've been getting those extra carboys all year.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 21, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> The buckets we get are Regina and are 6 gallons each in good quality buckets.
> 
> Doug only 6, C'Mon, you've been getting those extra carboys all year.



That's so I can bulk age longer and don't forget, I'll soon be picking elderberries. I can taste it now.


----------



## Mcamnl (Jul 21, 2011)

Are these pickup only or do they ship?
Almost a 7 hour drive if I wanted to pick them up. Not sure I could convince the wife for that road trip.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Pick up only but check around your area. You might even call them and ask if they have anyone selling their juice closer to you. Luva Bella is a main distributor.


----------



## Julie (Jul 21, 2011)

I got mine yesterday. I am working on my list, not sure what i am getting, i keep changing my mine.

Doug, Luva Bella's gets their juice buckets about 6 weeks before consumers does that is why they have a list right now. 

And this is not a public list, they only send this one out to their customers.


----------



## Flem (Jul 21, 2011)

I got mine yesterday too. I'm thinking about the California Cabernet Sauvignon, Pinot Noir, Muscato and Sauvignon Blanc. Haven't pulled the trigger yet, though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Tom I took a quick comparison. Everything is within three dollars of last year. Some are up and some down. If you added up all the prices for each year I bet they would average out to about the same number.



Gino's dont publish their prices for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats a long lunch break in this part of the country.... I drive 700 miles RT to pick up my fresh grapes down South. 



Mcamnl said:


> Almost a 7 hour drive if I wanted to pick them up. Not sure I could convince the wife for that road trip.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2011)

Well U R "Almost Lost" right?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmm...
Or was it the other way around?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 21, 2011)

We answer to either one these days!


----------



## davewaz (Jul 21, 2011)

This post has me so excited, I can't wait til my local suppliers follow suit... I've got 6 carboys to fill, and I only started in December, guess I caught the bug.... Can't wait


----------



## jacksmith (Jul 22, 2011)

I got the list, too. I emailed them to try to findout where the juice comes from - what growers or regions - but unfortunately they don't know. However, I was told they can get this information for their fresh grapes. I'm looking forward to seeing the grape list mid-August.




davewaz said:


> This post has me so excited, I can't wait til my local suppliers follow suit...



Man I wish I was as close to Hartford as you are...


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jul 23, 2011)

HOLY SMOKES!!!!!:<:<:<

Your Itailian pails are cheaper than our California Regina pails. We have only one guy in central NY that does the Itailian pails. I paid $88 plus the gasoline for a 2+ hour drive for one pail of Itailian lambrusco. Concider yourselves blessed.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 23, 2011)

Chateau Joe said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!!!!:<:<:<
> 
> Your Itailian pails are cheaper than our California Regina pails. We have only one guy in central NY that does the Itailian pails. I paid $88 plus the gasoline for a 2+ hour drive for one pail of Itailian lambrusco. Concider yourselves blessed.



WOW Joe that is crazy. We have a local produce company that also sells it but they play so many games getting info to you and then they treat you like crap. I make the 100 mile journey to go to Luva Bella's because they are so awesome plus they have product about a month ahead of everyone else. They get deliveries weekly for about a month and always order extra for the walk in customers. If you order something and change your mind, no problem.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jul 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> WOW Joe that is crazy. We have a local produce company that also sells it but they play so many games getting info to you and then they treat you like crap. I make the 100 mile journey to go to Luva Bella's because they are so awesome plus they have product about a month ahead of everyone else. They get deliveries weekly for about a month and always order extra for the walk in customers. If you order something and change your mind, no problem.



Ohio is about a 7 hour drive one way for me but I may come for those prices.

Let me think about this for a while. Generally when do these Itailian pails come in?


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 3, 2011)

Any idea on an delivery date? I may have to chech them ouot.


----------



## Flem (Aug 3, 2011)

I just talked with Ruth at L'uva Bella when I placed my order for the California Pinot Noir, Sauvignon Blanc and Muscato and the Italian Cabernet Sauvignon. She gave me the following dates for delivery.
The California juices start coming in on September 1st and the Italian juices on October 3rd.


----------



## Brintk (Aug 4, 2011)

I see that Consumer's Produce has a price list for Italian Juice Buckets listed on their website. No California Juices are listed. Delivery is late September;

Products 
Item #	Description	Price
8499	ITALIAN AMARONE JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. **	$53.00 **
8492	ITALIAN BARBERIA JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. **	$49.00 **
8504	ITALIAN BRUNELLO JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. **	$51.00 **
8505	ITALIAN BARDOLINO JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. **	$49.00 **
8500	ITALIAN BAROLO JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. ** $51.00 **
8495	ITALIAN CABERNET SAUVIGNON BKT 6 GAL. **	$51.00 **
8491	ITALIAN CHIANTI JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. ** $49.00 **
8508	ITALIAN DOLCETTO JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. **	$49.00 **
8511	ITALIAN FRASCATI JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. **	$49.00 **
8501	ITALIAN LAMBRUSCO JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. **	$49.00 **
8494	ITALIAN MERLOT JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. ** $49.00 **
8493	ITALIAN MALVASIA JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. **	$49.00 **
8502	ITALIAN MONTEPULCIANO JUICE BK 6 GAL. **	$52.00 **
8503	ITALIAN MERITAGE JUICE BUCKET 6 GAL. **	$51.00 **
8497	ITALIAN NEBBIOLO JUICE BKT 6 GAL. ** $52.00 **
8512	ITALIAN PINOT BIANCO JUICE BKT 6 GAL. **	$47.00 **
8496	ITALIAN PINOT GRIGIO JUICE BKT 6 GAL. **	$53.00 **
8490	ITALIAN SANGIOVESE JUICE BKT 6 GAL. ** $49.00 **
8513	ITALIAN SOAVE CLASSICO BUCKET 6 GAL. **	$47.00 **
8498	ITALIAN VALPOLICELLA JUICE BKT 6 GAL. **	$51.00 **
8507	ITALIAN VINO DE CASA JUICE BKT 6 GAL. **	$49.00 **
8510	ITALIAN VERDICCHIO JUICE BKT 6 GAL. ** $47.00 **
8509	ITALIAN VERMENTINO JUICE BKT 6 GAL. ** $47.00 *


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 4, 2011)

Brintk said:


> I see that Consumer's Produce has a price list for Italian Juice Buckets listed on their website. No California Juices are listed. Delivery is late September;
> 
> Products
> Item #	Description	Price
> ...




I saw that yesterday as well. I'm considering Luva Bella this fall since there are no California listed and I really liked the Malvasia Blanc (white) need to see if the Malvasia they have listed is a white or a red. Prices appear to be better at Luva Bella as well.


----------



## Julie (Aug 4, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I saw that yesterday as well. I'm considering Luva Bella this fall since there are no California listed and I really liked the Malvasia Blanc (white) need to see if the Malvasia they have listed is a white or a red. Prices appear to be better at Luva Bella as well.



they have it in red and white, Doug


----------



## Brintk (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep. L'uva Bella has the better prices and delivery dates. Having been there a couple of times, I can also say that they have much friendlier people, and much nicer facilities. 

As much as I would like to see Consumer's have some serious competition here in da 'burgh, My problem is the 130 additional miles, and $20+ in gas to get there and back. When I add that to the price of their juice, I have to buy twice as much juice, as I need, to make it a wash - pricewise - with Consumer's.

Let's see;
Pros: Twice as much juice = twice as much wine 
Pros: Nicer people to deal with
Pros: Earlier delivery date

Cons: Twice as much juice = twice as much MONEY
Cons: Twice as much equipment = More money 


Oh my, decisions, decisions??? What will I do?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 5, 2011)

Brintk to me it is a no brainer. It's a 200 mile round trip for me. Like you said customer service, price, product and date of product coming in. I not only will be going to Luva Bella to pick up my product I'll be going down to place my order in person. They serve a great lunch and I can sample each of the wines I want to order and then some.

Take your wife or buddies and enjoy the day.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 5, 2011)

I get so jealous each year reading about y'alls plans and conquests with these juice buckets. Can someone point me to a primmer on how you attach these compared to kits.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 5, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> They serve a great lunch and I can sample each of the wines I want to order and then some.
> 
> Take your wife or buddies and enjoy the day.



This is my plan. I'll call them with my order and then head down on a Saturday to pick up and have lunch with my lovely wife. It's only an hour drive from here according to google.


----------



## Julie (Aug 5, 2011)

I placed an order for 2 buckets today, Sauvignon Blanc and Moscato. I will pick up on Friday, the 26th and we will have supper there as well, their pizza is just awesome. Since I want make a trip to Walkers, I am only getting two buckets but I know I can Bella's always has extras that I might grap later on. Depends on how much I get from Walkers and how many #'s of Muscadines I get.

Brintk, also, you know good service really doesn't have a price tag on it, not only is their service fantastic, they will answer any question or concern you have about winemaking. They have a lot of knowledge that they are willing to share.


----------



## Brintk (Aug 5, 2011)

Julie,

Do you know whether, or not, L'uva Bella sells California grapes as well as juice buckets? The answer to that question will make up my mind. 

I have been making about 10 gallons of Petit Verdot from grapes each Fall for the last few years, as well as Cab. Sauv. from juice. If they don't sell grapes, I might as well stick with Consumer's, as I have been able to get the grapes there.


----------



## Julie (Aug 5, 2011)

Brintk said:


> Julie,
> 
> Do you know whether, or not, L'uva Bella sells California grapes as well as juice buckets? The answer to that question will make up my mind.
> 
> I have been making about 10 gallons of Petit Verdot from grapes each Fall for the last few years, as well as Cab. Sauv. from juice. If they don't sell grapes, I might as well stick with Consumer's, as I have been able to get the grapes there.



Well I don't believe that they do sell the grapes, do you have an email address? If not I can pm it to you but I would email Ruth and ask her directly.

Petit Verdot, Eddie (Sirs) from the site gave me a taste of his even thou he likes his high in alcohol it was very good. If Eddie tells us we can pick from this vineyard, I am planning on getting a bucket of Petit Verdot.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 6, 2011)

Premiere Produce sells both grapes and juice buckets (Regina). They are located in the strip and have great customer service. I've been getting my juices there for 5 years now and have never had a problem. 

Consumer produce wouldn't return phone calls or answer my emails. I had heard that about them but wanted to give them a chance. 

Google premiere produce Pittsburgh for their website. I looked yesterday and the pricelist for juices are not posted yet. Order immediately after Labor Day and often they arrive 2-3 days later. Cash only. 

They do carry some wine making supplies. I pick up my juice early early morning. It's like rush hour in there sometimes. There are a lot of wine makers here.


----------



## Brintk (Aug 6, 2011)

Steve,

Thanks for the tip on Premier. I have known about them for a few years, but have never visited/bought from them. I will give them a call this year. 

I have found that Petit Verdot grapes are not something that other retail wine grape purveyors typically order and, as such, needs a little extra effort on their part to procure. Therefore, I give Consumer's all my business just to entice them to make the extra effort.

If there were another source, who offers better customer service and reasonable prices, I'd jump in a minute. 

BTW, if you are who I think you are, you worked my oldest daughter's wedding in April 2007. A good time was had by all.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG! I'm pulling out what little hair I have left. Is there anyone and I mean anyone in New York that is selling Italian pails at the prices you guys are sharing?? I got mine from Bottom of the Barrel in Onieda NY but at $90 a pail that's nuts. I'd rather put the money into fuel and get more pails.


----------



## Julie (Aug 6, 2011)

Chateau Joe said:


> OMG! I'm pulling out what little hair I have left. Is there anyone and I mean anyone in New York that is selling Italian pails at the prices you guys are sharing?? I got mine from Bottom of the Barrel in Onieda NY but at $90 a pail that's nuts. I'd rather put the money into fuel and get more pails.



Joe, 

You just need to come on down! Get your buckets and meet up with us Western Pa'ers. It will be worth your while.


----------



## Flem (Aug 7, 2011)

Brintk said:


> Julie,
> 
> Do you know whether, or not, L'uva Bella sells California grapes as well as juice buckets? The answer to that question will make up my mind.
> 
> I have been making about 10 gallons of Petit Verdot from grapes each Fall for the last few years, as well as Cab. Sauv. from juice. If they don't sell grapes, I might as well stick with Consumer's, as I have been able to get the grapes there.



According to their recent email, they will be selling grapes this year. Here is a copy of her email:

Winemakers,

You are the first to receive our L'uva Bella (California) and Mosto Bello (Italian) fall juice ordering forms. They will be posted on the internet in a couple of weeks and the mailing will not go out until mid August. We also have 60 gallon drums of juice that would be a special order. 

We will take pre-orders by calling (330-536-6450), faxing (330-536-6339) or responding to this e-mail (preferred). Please do not call Friday evening or Saturday if possible because it is our busiest day and I would like to concentrate on getting your order right.

We will get weekly shipments throughout September and into October for the L'uva Bella juice and the Mosto Bello juice will arrive starting in October. Labor Day is our official start of the season when we are open 6 days per week beginning that Tuesday Sept. 7th, 2011. Pick up hours are Mon, Tues, Wednes from 11 to 4, Thurs and Friday 11 to 6 and Sat 11 to 3. 

We will have fresh grape pricing approx. mid August. The season may be early this year because of the hotter than usual temperatures. 

Pre-orders- We encourage pre-orders because this helps us know what to order for you. You pay (prefer cash or check over credit cards) when you pick up and you can change or cancel your order, please just let us know. The workers are to double check your order. Please help us by checking the juice varietals as they are loaded into your car. Lastly, if you bring a copy of your order with you, make sure we take the order we have for you out of our book. 

When ordering let us know when you want to pick up your juice or we can advise you when it will first be available. All e-mails orders should receive an e-mail confirmation. Once in a while a wall will block this effort so you can always call if you do not get one.

Thank you and enjoy a glass or should I say bottle of wine.

Ruth Sergi
L'uva Bella Juice Company
330-536-6450


----------



## jacksmith (Aug 7, 2011)

I was at L'Uva Bella the other day tasting some wine and eating some food. I asked about grapes. I was told they would probably be running a little late this year and that they will likely be expensive. They carry Tri-Boro grapes - the same that Premier Produce carries. He said they might be able to get some Napa Pinot Noir, but it would be very expensive this year. I've also received quick, helpful responses from Ruth when I emailed them earlier in the season.

I also contacted Premier produce. Jay said his prices will be available in early Septemeber. He carries Tri-Boro grapes. He couldn't yet say if he'd have Tri-Boro's somewhat better "California Beauty" label.

Consumers never returned any of my emails where I asked when the prices would be available and what grapes they'd have. Same goes for Presque Isle.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 7, 2011)

Jack Presque Isle does't sell California Grapes. I am assuming they wont list prices of their juice or grapes till closer to harvest time when. If you gave them a call and asked for Kelly or Debbie I'm sure they could give you a better answer.


----------



## KevininPa (Aug 7, 2011)

Presque Isle has always got 1/2 ton boxes of Merlot, Cab Sauv. ,Syrah,Sangiovese,Old Vine Zinfandel from Lodi California. Do you know if they are not getting them this year?




Runningwolf said:


> Jack Presque Isle does't sell California Grapes. I am assuming they wont list prices of their juice or grapes till closer to harvest time when. If you gave them a call and asked for Kelly or Debbie I'm sure they could give you a better answer.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update Kevin


----------



## jacksmith (Aug 8, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Jack Presque Isle does't sell California Grapes. I am assuming they wont list prices of their juice or grapes till closer to harvest time when. If you gave them a call and asked for Kelly or Debbie I'm sure they could give you a better answer.



They updated their web site last week to prepare for posting the 2011 prices. There are spots in the table (seen here) for grapes from Lodi, Ca. It says prices will be posted during the first week of August.


----------



## davewaz (Aug 8, 2011)

*Chateu Joe*

Hey, just wanted to let you know Ryan's produce in Albany has Californian Grapes and buckets between 40-60 depending on the variety. They aren't italian but they do have some italian varietals and it may be less of a drive.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Aug 9, 2011)

davewaz said:


> Hey, just wanted to let you know Ryan's produce in Albany has Californian Grapes and buckets between 40-60 depending on the variety. They aren't italian but they do have some italian varietals and it may be less of a drive.



Thanks Dave but I already have a great line on California Regina pails. Plus I get them delivered to my house in a refridgerated truck for only $5.


----------



## Flem (Aug 9, 2011)

*"Fresh Grape" update*

Here's the latest "fresh grape" update from the L'uva Bella winery:

The first shipment of fresh grapes may be late September or early October. It may be September before we can set the pricing for grapes. Please be patient with us.

The juice shipments will start sooner and L'uva Bella juice can be picked up starting Sept 1st. A pick up date will be given to you at the time of ordering. 

Remember we have two companies and two sets of hours. Wine, juice, grape, and supply pick up hours are different than the tasting room and lounge. We staff each company differently even though they are in the same building. The wine making side is call L'uva Bella Juice Company and the lounge is called M & M Wine Cellar dba L'uva Bella Winery. 

Thank you.

Ruth Ann Sergi
330-536-6450


----------



## charesty (Aug 12, 2011)

*Juice in Ma$$*

Sheesh, wish I was near that Ohio store. In Mass, Mosti buckets start at around $80 for Ruby and go up from there. Is distance the difference? 

Gotta keep it colder longer? 

It works out to about the same price as a Spangols or VR kit at that price for just the juice. Then got to buy the adjucts. 

If handled the same, will juice wine out perform a kit wine?


----------



## SBWs (Aug 14, 2011)

After reading some of the post on here I feel lucky. Here is Eastern PA we have a LHBS that takes orders and goes and picks up the juice in a refrigerated truck. It looks like he may add $1 to the price but I'll pay that over driving 200 miles. I'm looking at the Beaujolais or White Merlot. Any ideas which would be better as a semi-sweet wine by its self and also mix well with blackberry.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 14, 2011)

I did the Gamay Beaujolais a few years ago and it had a fantastic berry taste. Expecting to get another bucket of that this season again.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2011)

SBWs said:


> After reading some of the post on here I feel lucky. Here is Eastern PA we have a LHBS that takes orders and goes and picks up the juice in a refrigerated truck. It looks like he may add $1 to the price but I'll pay that over driving 200 miles. I'm looking at the Beaujolais or White Merlot. Any ideas which would be better as a semi-sweet wine by its self and also mix well with blackberry.



Is that keystone?


----------



## SBWs (Aug 14, 2011)

Simply Homebrew in Drums, PA


----------



## SBWs (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a copy of the order form for anyone interested. 

View attachment CaliforniaJuiceOrderForm_2011.pdf


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

Scott comparing prices makes me wonder how they come up with them. Your place is about $1.00 more on most things and as much as $3.00 and a few the same. Your's is due in mid September and our is due in next Friday.


----------



## Flem (Aug 15, 2011)

I just looked at the L'uva Bella price list, and the varieties are exactly the same as Scott's list. Guess where Simply Homebrew is getting their buckets?


----------



## SBWs (Aug 15, 2011)

Last years bucket is from L'uva Bella, not sure but I would think they are getting it the same place.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going to be placing an order today at Luva Bella. I'll be getting the following;

2 Malvasia Bianca
1 Johanesber Reisling
1 White Zinfandel
1 Pinot Noir

That should do for now knowing I'll be getting Juice from Steve and hopefully some Muscadine grapes.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just placed my order for 5 buckets. They told me their first order would be in around the 27th of this month and the weekly from then on. Looks like I'll be getting juice buckets going long befor bottling takes place. yeah...


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 17, 2011)

Another thing, I checked Consumers pricing since their california juice list is now posted. Everything I ordered is almost $3.00 per pail cheaper at Luva Bella than Consumers. It looks like they raised prices from last year.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Aug 18, 2011)

any chance anyone is delivering these babies? i'm in Iowa and it'd be an insane drive out east. but a fun one!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 24, 2011)

Those of you that have gotten Luva Bella juice in the past, did I read correctly that the yeast was alread added or did you still add yeast , nutrient, energizer etc? We're heading up Saturday to get our juice order.


----------



## Flem (Aug 24, 2011)

Doug, the Carmenere I got last spring had the yeast already added. I'm sure these will too. Once it warmed up, it took right off.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2011)

Flem said:


> Doug, the Carmenere I got last spring had the yeast already added. I'm sure these will too. Once it warmed up, it took right off.



ditto what Mike said


----------



## Brintk (Aug 25, 2011)

I just checked Consumer's Produce (Pittsburgh) website to see if wine grape prices for Fall 2011 have been posted. I found a partial list of availability and prices. From my memory of last year's prices, it looks like the price of a lug (36#) has gone up by approx. $10. 

Let's see $46 for 2 1/2 gallons of wine (My typical yield from a lug.), or $55 for 6 gallons of Cabernet Sauv. juice bucket ($47.00 at L'uva Bella)... I may have to revise my strategy for winemaking this Fall.


Consumer's Produce Listing
Products
Item # Description Price Order 
09229 CABERNET SAUVIGNON LANZA VINE 36# $46.00 
09235 OLD VINE ZINFANDEL LANZA VINE 36# $46.50 
09234 PINOT NOIR LANZA VINE WINE GRP 36# $52.00 
09231 PETITE SYRAH LANZA VINE WN GRP 36# $44.00 
09237 SYRAH LANZA VINEYD WINE GRP 36# $44.00 
09230 PRIMITIVO LANZA VINEYD WN GRP 36# $48.00


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 25, 2011)

Brintk said:


> I just checked Consumer's Produce (Pittsburgh) website to see if wine grape prices for Fall 2011 have been posted. I found a partial list of availability and prices. From my memory of last year's prices, it looks like the price of a lug (36#) has gone up by approx. $10.
> 
> Let's see $46 for 2 1/2 gallons of wine (My typical yield from a lug.), or $55 for 6 gallons of Cabernet Sauv. juice bucket ($47.00 at L'uva Bella)... I may have to revise my strategy for winemaking this Fall.
> 
> ...



Consumer's prices went up considerably from last year. My wife and I are heading over tomorrow for lunch and to pick up our juice. I'm looking forward to the visit. Now I just have to clear a space in the basement tomorrow for 5 buckets of juice.


----------



## jacksmith (Aug 26, 2011)

Brintk said:


> Let's see $46 for 2 1/2 gallons of wine (My typical yield from a lug.), or $55 for 6 gallons of Cabernet Sauv. juice bucket ($47.00 at L'uva Bella)... I may have to revise my strategy for winemaking this Fall.
> 
> 
> Consumer's Produce Listing
> ...



Comparing fresh grapes from Lanza to a bucket of juice is like comparing a BMW 335i to a Chevy Cruze. The Cruze is a great car, but to complain about the 335i costing so much more doesn't make sense. Different animals.



ffemt128 said:


> Consumer's prices went up considerably from last year. My wife and I are heading over tomorrow for lunch and to pick up our juice. I'm looking forward to the visit. Now I just have to clear a space in the basement tomorrow for 5 buckets of juice.



It's not consumers prices that went up, but rather California grape prices that went up. Grape & juice prices are up at all suppliers. Supply is down, demand is up, and the weather is taking its toll on the crop this year.


----------



## Brintk (Aug 26, 2011)

jacksmith said:


> Comparing fresh grapes from Lanza to a bucket of juice is like comparing a BMW 335i to a Chevy Cruze. The Cruze is a great car, but to complain about the 335i costing so much more doesn't make sense. Different animals.
> 
> It's not consumers prices that went up, but rather California grape prices that went up. Grape & juice prices are up at all suppliers. Supply is down, demand is up, and the weather is taking its toll on the crop this year.



Jacksmith,

Thank you for your opinion.

Bemmer VS Cruze. Hmmm? Both will get you to where you want to go. The question is do you want basic, everyday, inexpensive transportation? Or do you want to be pinned back in your doeskin seat, pick up chicks, and scream "I'm rich!" (Even if you're a poseur.) transportation.

Each have their place in my world. If I want the latter, instead of your Bemmer, I'll drive my 'Vette. If I want the former, I'll drive my Mercury.

In short, I don't make wine in order to impress other people. I make wine to impress myself. If I want to impress other people, I'll show up with a couple of bottles of "Screaming Eagle".


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, when I think of all the people with whom I have made wine, my Grandfather, my Father, my Father-in-Law, down through the years and the prices we paid for grapes, I am amazed. I would just like to see their reactions to these prices! I know we "old timers" like to talk about the "good old days" but this really makes me yearn for them. When I first made wine with my Father and Grandfather, a 42 pound box of Zinfandel or Alicante was $.75! By the time I left Pittsburgh in the mid-1970's, the price had steadily risen to $5.60 for a 36 pound box. With every price increase, I would hear, "That's it, I quit! These #@%& thieves! I am never making wine again...etc," but each Fall they would be back down the Strip buying again. We would normally yield about 2.5 to 3 gallons from a box, so even in 1975 a gallon was around $2. Now we are talking about $18.50 a gallon, but that is still only $3.75 a bottle! I remember when the price went from $.75 to $1.00 and my Grandfather through a fit on the loading dock. Still he bought the grapes from the #@%& thieves, and life went on! He was such a character!


----------



## Julie (Aug 26, 2011)

Doug,

The juice comes already balanced and innoculated with yeast. All you need to do when you get home is, let it get warm and take a sg reading.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 26, 2011)

Julie said:


> Doug,
> 
> The juice comes already balanced and innoculated with yeast. All you need to do when you get home is, let it get warm and take a sg reading.



Thanks for the info Julie. We were talking tonight about possibly visiting a few wineries in the area so we probably wont be home until after 5:00. Juice should have plently of time to warm up in th eback of the jeep.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 26, 2011)

Premiere Produce should have their prices out next week. I'll watch for them and let those know if interested.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 27, 2011)

If anyone is going to Luva Bellas ask if they have any used carboys. He was selling Better Bottles for $10.00. Picked up everything yesterday. The Merlot has already taken off. I got the two reds with heat belts onthem and letting the whites just go on there own. If they don't take off by tonight I'll give them a bit of heat to get started then remove it to keep a cool fermentation.


----------



## jacksmith (Aug 27, 2011)

Brintk said:


> Jacksmith,
> 
> Thank you for your opinion.
> 
> ...



Heh, that both is and isn't the point I was trying to make. I don't have a Bimmer. Or a Cruze. I'm more of a Jeep guy (but I wouldn't mind riding in your 'vette!). But I can appreciate that the 335i is a much nicer car made from better parts than the Cruze that will give the consumer the warm fuzzies - _if_ that's what he's looking for. If that's not what he's looking for, but he still like to get there reliably, the Cruze is for him. The same goes for wine ingredients. If you're into fine wine and appreciate the nuances of the expensive stuff, and you want to make wine that rivals the expensive stuff, you need to pay more for grapes. If very fine wine isn't your thing, then you can get away with paying less for your ingredients. Neither approach is wrong because it is all subjective. Whatever flips your switch.


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2011)

*Gino's fall juice/grape pricing*

FYI

GINO'S FALL JUICE/GRAPE PRICING

http://ginopinto.com/pdfs/Retail%20Book%20California%20Grapes%20&%20Juice%202011%20Binder.pdf


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 29, 2011)

WOW!

Those are some pretty amazing prices for 36lb Lugs shipped all the way from the West Coast to the East coast......

I don't know how they can sell for that price with shipping across the entire country involved. :>


----------

